#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Επιλεξιμότητα των αντλιών θερμότητας στα πλαίσια του Προγράμματος «Εξοικονόμηση κατΆ Οίκον»

## Xάρης

Η απόφαση του ΥΠΕΚΑ της 27.12.2012, με αριθμό πρωτοκόλλου ΦΕ2.1/25654/1231 που ορίζει ποιες αντλίες θερμότητας είναι επιλέξιμες στο πρόγραμμα "εξοικονόμηση κατ' οίκον".

Κλικ --> *ΕΔΩ*.

----------


## SebLoeb

Αν κατάλαβα καλά, δεν περιλαμβάνει αντλίες θερμότητας αέρα-αέρα;

----------


## Xάρης

Αν και δεν αναφέρονται ρητά στο σχετικό έγγραφο, θεωρώ ότι περιλαμβάνονται.
Θα πρέπει όμως να τεθεί ερώτημα στην ΕΥΣΕΔ για να βγει μια απόφαση που να το λέει ρητά.

Ο λόγος που δεν αναφέρονται είναι ότι το πρόγραμμα "εξοικονόμηση κατ' οίκον" αναφέρεται μόνο σε κατοικίες.
Σε κατοικίες το σύνηθες είναι να χρησιμοποιήσουμε αντλίες θερμότητας αέρα/νερού.

----------

